Ask HN: Zoom should be investigated by US government or not? - sahin-boydas
======
100100010001
No, they should be put on trial for malware.

~~~
sahin-boydas
I don't think it is malware. They did clear engineering decisions to have a
backdoor in their system. I will not be surprised if they even knew it way
before

